# Doppio apostrofo



## la italianilla

Buon pomeriggio a tutti!
Ho fatto una ricerca sul forum, spero l'argomento non sia stato già trattato, ho dato uno sguardo un po' a tutto quello che poteva rientrare nel tema, non dovrebbe essermi sfuggito nulla.
Mi piacerebbe avere le vostri opinioni sull'utilizzo del doppio apostrofo in due vocaboli consecutivi, come, per esempio, nel caso seguente in cui si nota l'utilizzo di un primo apostrofo per una preposizione semplice ed un secondo, appena successivo, su un articolo indeterminativo.

_Per più d*'* un*'* ora_

Grazie in anticipo per le vostre risposte!


----------



## prelest

Ciao,
io direi che, se il primo apostrofo non e' assolutamente indispensabile ( se non vi sono quindi due vocali uguali), lo si potrebbe tranquillamente omettere. Comuque, ricercando con google ho trovato chi si e' posto una domanda simile, e ha riportato alcuni brani tratti da " I promessi Sposi",  che riporto a seguire.  

Dalla piazza de' mercanti, la marmaglia insaccò, per quell'altr'arco, nella via de' _fustagnai_, e di lì si sparpagliò nel Cordusio. (XII) 
Era costui in quella casa, forse da quarant'anni, cioè prima che nascesse don Rodrigo; entratovi al servizio del padre, il quale era stato tutt'un'altra cosa. (Cap. 6)

Credo quindi che l'uso del doppio apostrofo sia lecito, visto che e' stato utilizzato anche dal Manzoni.


----------



## gabrigabri

Io non ci vedo niente di male, anche se appunto, nella tua frase, il primo apostrofo non è indispensabile (anche se parlando si omette quasi sempre la i)
Se però ci fosse una frase in cui due apostrofi sono necessari, non penso che ci sarebbero problemi!


----------



## la italianilla

Sono abituata ad usare questo costrutto ma normalmente il mio esempio è più comune come "più di un'ora". Mi chiedevo quindi se il doppio apostrofo fosse da considerarsi corretto in italiano stardard, perché dovrei spiegarlo ad un'amica spagnola che studia la nostra lingua e volevo esser sicura che non fosse da attribuirsi ad un mio "regionalismo" o solo ed esclusivamente all'italiano del passato.
Grazie mille!


----------



## SunDraw

(se ne è già parlato ma non trovo dove, comunque vi si ricordava che, dal punto di vista sintattico, _nulla osta_)


----------



## Angel.Aura

SunDraw said:


> (se ne è già parlato ma non trovo dove, comunque vi si ricordava che, dal punto di vista sintattico, _nulla osta_)


Forse qui, qui, o qui?


----------



## la italianilla

Angel.Aura said:


> Forse qui, qui, o qui?



Grazie per le segnalazioni Angel.Aura, però queste regole di elisione le conosco, ma è interessante per ripassare anche quelle per troncamento/apocope. A me interessava sapere qualcosa in più sul doppio apostrofo in due parole consecutive. Mi hanno detto che ne parlò l'Accademia della Crusca, ma non trovo riferimenti validi.
Non vorrei insegnare alla mia amica una mia abitudine in modo non corretto, vorrei capire bene se il fenomeno è regolato o meno da regole ben più precise in italiano (quello standard)


----------



## bubu7

L'uso dell'apostrofo facoltativo oggi è in generale regresso. Per questo, a maggior ragione, l'italiano moderno non vede di buon occhio due apostrofi consecutivi.
Il mio personale parere è, invece, che bisognerebbe abbondare cogli apostrofi perché avvicinano lo scritto al parlato più naturale (oggi, a volte, accade l'opposto e si dice, imitando lo scritto, _una occasione_ al posto di _un'occasione_...).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bubu7 said:


> L'uso dell'apostrofo facoltativo oggi è in generale regresso. Per questo, a maggior ragione, l'italiano moderno non vede di buon occhio due apostrofi consecutivi.
> Il mio personale parere è, invece, che bisognerebbe abbondare cogli apostrofi perché avvicinano lo scritto al parlato più naturale (oggi, a volte, accade l'opposto e si dice, imitando lo scritto, _una occasione_ al posto di _un'occasione_...).



Mah..Io personalmente trovo poco naturale dire "più d'un'ora", mi viene spontaneo e dico sempre "più d*i* un'ora".


----------



## bubu7

Paulfromitaly said:


> Mah..Io personalmente trovo poco naturale dire "più d'un'ora", mi viene spontaneo e dico sempre "più d*i* un'ora".


Se provi a ripeterlo un po' velocemente, quello che in linguistica è chiamato il "parlato allegro", vedrai che la _i_ tende a sparire perché sulla _u_ adiacente cade uno degli accenti secondari (in blu [l'accento primario è in rosso]): _pi*ù* di *u*n'*o*ra_.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bubu7 said:


> Se provi a ripeterlo un po' velocemente, quello che in linguistica è chiamato il "parlato allegro", vedrai che la _i_ tende a sparire perché sulla _u_ adiacente cade uno degli accenti secondari (in blu [l'accento primario è in rosso]): _pi*ù* di *u*n'*o*ra_.


Se mi sforzo e lo ripeto molto velocemente, mi esce una sola parola: _piùdunora_.
Resta il fatto che lo trovo un po' innaturale, nonostante io parli spesso molto velocemente.


----------



## Necsus

A me sembra che i casi di due elisioni consecutive siano talmente limitati da non essere forse degni di tanta considerazione... 
Comunque posso solo augurarmi che non mi capiti di sentire in italiano standard, sulla scia di quanto letto, _lo altr'anno_, o _l'altro anno_, o addirittura un medievaleggiante _lo altro anno_, per indicare l'anno scorso o passato.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sì, ma con _più di un'ora_ non vale, visto che l'elisione del _di_ è facoltativa. Prendiamo ad esempio la notizia _dell'ultim'ora_. Questo sì che mi manda in crisi.


----------



## bubu7

MünchnerFax said:


> Sì, ma con _più di un'ora_ non vale, visto che l'elisione del _di_ è facoltativa. Prendiamo ad esempio la notizia _dell'ultim'ora_. Questo sì che mi manda in crisi.


Perché in crisi?

Se non ti piace _dell'ultim'ora_ (forma che preferisco) puoi sempre dire _dell'ultima ora_: l'elisione di _ultima_ è facoltativa.


----------



## Montesacro

la italianilla said:


> (...) Mi piacerebbe avere le vostri opinioni sull'utilizzo del doppio apostrofo in due vocaboli consecutivi, come, per esempio, nel caso seguente in cui si nota l'utilizzo di un primo apostrofo per una preposizione semplice ed un secondo, appena successivo, su un articolo indeterminativo.
> 
> _Per più d*'* un*'* ora_
> 
> Grazie in anticipo per le vostre risposte!


 
Io personalmente scrivo sempre _Per più di un*'* ora_



bubu7 said:


> L'uso dell'apostrofo facoltativo oggi è in generale regresso. Per questo, a maggior ragione, l'italiano moderno non vede di buon occhio due apostrofi consecutivi.
> Il mio personale parere è, invece, che bisognerebbe abbondare cogli apostrofi perché avvicinano lo scritto al parlato più naturale (oggi, a volte, accade l'opposto e si dice, imitando lo scritto, _una occasione_ al posto di _un'occasione_...).


 
Però lo scritto non potrà mai riprodurre in maniera precisa il parlato naturale. Tanto vale prenderne atto e scrivere le parole nella loro forma estesa.

Ad esempio io dico naturalmente _piuddunóra._
Come riprodurre il raddoppio sintattico nello scritto?



Paulfromitaly said:


> Se mi sforzo e lo ripeto molto velocemente, mi esce una sola parola: _piùdunora_.
> Resta il fatto che lo trovo un po' innaturale, nonostante io parli spesso molto velocemente.


 
Senza contare che per i settentrionali è innaturale il raddoppio sintattico...
In conclusione io credo che sia meglio attenersi a un tipo di scrittura il più possibile standardizzata (e quindi lasciare che l'apostrofo facoltativo regredisca nell'uso) e lasciare che ad uno "scritto" corrispondano più "parlati".


----------



## bubu7

Montesacro said:


> Ad esempio io dico naturalmente _piuddunóra._
> Come riprodurre il raddoppio sintattico nello scritto?


Non mi sembra la stessa cosa.

Il raddoppiamento fonosintattico è stato reso graficamente solo nelle forme univerbate.
L'apostrofo invece è sempre stato, dalla sua introduzione cinquecentesca da parte del Bembo e dalla sua divulgazione ad opera del Manuzio, nelle possibilità della lingua italiana.


----------



## Montesacro

bubu7 said:


> L'apostrofo invece è sempre stato, dalla sua introduzione cinquecentesca da parte del Bembo e dalla sua divulgazione ad opera del Manuzio, nelle possibilità della lingua italiana.


 
Certo. Questo è incontestabile.
Ciò che vorrei contestare (si fa per dire, naturalmente ) è il motivo addotto per utilizzare l'apostrofo (avvicinare lo scritto al parlato più naturale): L'uso dell'apostrofo può avvicinare solo marginalmente lo scritto al parlato. 
Non esiste in nessuna lingua una relazione biunivoca tra scritto e parlato, tantomeno in italiano (nonostante si senta dire spesso che l'italiano "si legge come si scrive"). 
Ho citato il raddoppiamento fonosintattico solo per fare l'esempio di un fenomeno che non viene indicato nello scritto nonostante sia molto importante nel parlato; non credo però che sarebbe di una qualche utilità istituire una convenzione ortografica per indicarlo ogni volta che compare.


----------



## bubu7

Montesacro said:


> L'uso dell'apostrofo può avvicinare solo marginalmente lo scritto al parlato.
> Non esiste in nessuna lingua una relazione biunivoca tra scritto e parlato, tantomeno in italiano (nonostante si senta dire spesso che l'italiano "si legge come si scrive").


Naturalmente su questo sono d'accordo.
Ma avvicinare lo scritto al parlato è stato il motivo che ha spinto a introdurre le forme elise (e quindi l'apostrofo), ed è il motivo che mi spinge ad abbondare cogli apostrofi facoltativi.
Mentre l'assenza d'indicazione grafica non m'impedisce di effettuare il raddoppiamento fonosintattico, la presenza delle forme piene, a volte, mi spingerebbe a leggerle come sono scritte, col risultato di ostacolare legami fonologici naturali.
_Una ora_ tende, per un'economia fisiologica dell'apparato fonatorio, a _un'ora_.
Ecco, personalmente preferisco facilitare anche graficamente questa pronuncia più piana, visto che la lingua me ne offre la possibilità.


----------



## la italianilla

Necsus said:


> A me sembra che i casi di due elisioni consecutive siano talmente limitati da non essere forse degni di tanta considerazione...
> Comunque posso solo augurarmi che non mi capiti di sentire in italiano standard, sulla scia di quanto letto, _lo altr'anno_, o _l'altro anno_, o addirittura un medievaleggiante _lo altro anno_, per indicare l'anno scorso o passato.



Ma no, non sono limitati. Certo non sono tantissimi, ma se una straniera nota il fenomeno forse io, che sono ignorante, devo capire bene fin dove si spinga prima di spiegarglielo. 



MünchnerFax said:


> Sì, ma con _più di un'ora_ non vale, visto che l'elisione del _di_ è facoltativa. Prendiamo ad esempio la notizia _dell'ultim'ora_. Questo sì che mi manda in crisi.



Questo sì che è un esempio forse molto più efficace di quello che intendevo dire io!



bubu7 said:


> Naturalmente su questo sono d'accordo.
> Ma avvicinare lo scritto al parlato è stato il motivo che ha spinto a introdurre le forme elise (e quindi l'apostrofo), ed è il motivo che mi spinge ad abbondare cogli apostrofi facoltativi.
> Mentre l'assenza d'indicazione grafica non m'impedisce di effettuare il raddoppiamento fonosintattico, la presenza delle forme piene, a volte, mi spingerebbe a leggerle come sono scritte, col risultato di ostacolare legami fonologici naturali.
> _Una ora_ tende, per un'economia fisiologica dell'apparato fonatorio, a _un'ora_.
> Ecco, personalmente preferisco facilitare anche graficamente questa pronuncia più piana, visto che la lingua me ne offre la possibilità.


 
Non ti capita mai di dire "ci vediamo all'ultim'ora" oppure di leggere "la scelta dell'ultim'ora" -> riferita ad un allenatore che decide di far giocare o meno un calciatore, proprio poco prima dell'inizio d'una partita. 

Tra le varie ricerche ho trovato il parere di Marco Margottini, su it.cultura.linguistica.italiano:



> Si può scrivere *dell'altr'anno*?
> 
> Se il problema è il doppio apostrofo, con una rapida ricerca ho trovato, nel romanzetto de' Promessi Sposi, questi due esempi:
> Dalla piazza de' mercanti, la marmaglia insaccò, per quell'altr'arco, nella via de' fustagnai, e di lì si sparpagliò nel Cordusio. (XII)
> Ora, convertito l'edifizio a tutt'altr'uso, i vani delle facciate son murati... (XXXVI)



Roger ha aggiunto:


> Era costui in quella casa, forse da quarant'anni, cioè prima che nascesse don Rodrigo; entratovi al servizio del padre, il quale era stato tutt'un'altra cosa. (Cap. 6)
> 
> Si potrebbe fare di più?
> 
> Paolo Bonardi dalle Orbite Venusiane e Siderali ha proposto
> Il vino d'un'altr'annata.
> 
> Da notare: l'unico apostrofo segnato nel testo è quello che non è seguito da vocale.



Secondo me il tema è vastissimo, quello che mi stupisce è la scarsità di notizie in rete; inoltre ho frugato su tantissime grammatiche che ho in casa: non riesco a trovare nulla di preciso!


----------

